# 6 hours in the Saddle - A Beautiful Ride - PIC HEAVY



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, first off, after Friday's attempt at a small trial ride with Pete, I realized we were no where ready to go out together. We got out, but he was surely going to kill me or both of us trying to get down off the mountain and get back to the barn as fast as he possibly could. So, this thread does not show me and Pete enjoying an absolutely beautiful day on the trails of George Washington National Forest. **I'll update ya'll on Pete in a bit.**

Sunday, I met my girlfriend Carol in Front Royal and we drove out to my barn, Secret Passage Ranch in Fort Valley, Virginia. It was a nice breezy cool day and was going to make for a GREAT ride. Cody, our guide and the BO's 14 yr old grandson took us up the mountain that morning for about 2 hours and down through Passage Creek where Carol's boy, Luke almost laid down in the water with her. LOLOL 

We broke for lunch and then geared back up for a 12:30 ride up the Jordon trail to the Old Dominion 100 mile Endurance trail to Elizabeth Furnance. Okay, here is where I knew I'd bitten off WAY more than I could chew! But I stuck with it and had an amazing time and it wasn't till we were on our way back, I realized I had my cell phone with me and could take a few pictures. 

We also had 2 occassions of Trail Blazing when Cody missed the turn from the Jordan trail to the OD. LOL That was fun, but my horse Two Socks nearly took my left knee off. 

Passage Creek from the trail. 


















Getting ready to cross the Passage Creek. 









Elizabeth Furnance Suspension Bridge.









Pig Iron Log Cabin and my friend Carol (Luke's owner). 









Luke from atop the suspension bridge.









Two Socks' rear from atop the suspension bridge. And that is my rig on him.









Luke munchin' while on break.









Heading for home.



























and last but not least.









Sorry some of these are a bit blurry, but Two Socks wouldn't stop moving and my cell phone camera doesn't adjust for movement. I'll make sure my digi camera battery is charged next time! 

I had a blast!!! And other than not being able to feel my lower back, butt and knees right now, I sooo want to do this again!  And soon with my boy Pete!!!!! 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pete's Friday Ride*

Pete and I along with Cody, Melissa (she's the BO's #1 trainer) and 2 other gals headed up the Jordan trail for a short ride. BO said I'd never know if I didn't take Pete, so we geared up and headed out with them. A break in our normal, yet ever changing, routine. 

***This trail is the one they use for beginners, nothing especially hard about it, for the most part, it looks like a park service ride. 

We got to a breaking point at the end of the first hour and Pete wouldn't stand still and began bitting at my foot and then reached out and bit Melissa's gelding on the butt. 

While getting him to this point was a struggle, the over all ride was a HUGE challenge and a difficult one for me and Pete. I managed to work Pete back down the mountain a little, but then he slipped and we both nearly went down and that sufficently scared the you know what out of me. I was trying my hardest not to let him win and dismount. But in the end, I lost. 

***I realize now, that Pete didn't win either, because he still had to work his way back to the barn whether he wanted too or not. 

But after that, Melissa is the only other person besides my BO/Trainer who I'll allow to ride Pete, Melissa rode him back, and I rode Mel (Hano/TB x) while one of the other girls rode her cutting horse. Pete did indeed challenge Melissa all the way down, and after watching her, I could have done exactly what she did the entire time, but I had lost a bit of my confidence and I pretty much beat myself up about it all weekend. 

So, we start all over tonight(8/5) in the round pen. I worked Sunday evening with my BO on a training schedule and I'll keep you updated on how that goes. I hope that helps some... 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks really fun, & very cool!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I love seeing everyones's trail pics and your are no exception! I am so jealous, it looks like a great ride with some cool historical sights along the way!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I'm with pinto pony. I love seeing all the trail ride pictures...  This is my favorite topic on the forum...great shots VA Gurl..looks like a fun trail..and stay on that "Mr. Pete" there is no substitute for miles down the trail, in the making of a trail pony..keep the hooves pounding the dirt and posting the pics for us to enjoy.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really beautiful trails. 6 hours OUCH ! I'm only good for about 4-5. 
Are you sure Pete doesn't have some pain issues with tack or back? Vida will turn and bite at my foot if she is uncomfortable with saddle or pad. She's a big baby though and I spoil her, has to have her soft fluffy fleece pad or she gets cranky :lol:


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Really beautiful trails. 6 hours OUCH ! I'm only good for about 4-5.
> Are you sure Pete doesn't have some pain issues with tack or back? Vida will turn and bite at my foot if she is uncomfortable with saddle or pad. She's a big baby though and I spoil her, has to have her soft fluffy fleece pad or she gets cranky :lol:


Oh yeah, OUCH was the least of my worries, I couldn't feel my backside for a day or so. :shock: 

I'll check on the pain issues, but since we've been using this saddle and pad for the last 3 weeks, and that was the first time he's done that, I'm thinking it was his way of telling me it's time to head for home. :? 

Thanks for the tip! I'll definately check it out with my BO. 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That looks like a ton of fun! Haven't been on a ride like that in a LONG time!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, beautiful pics! I love the one that shows the sky reflecting in the water. That looks like so much fun!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Love your pictures. What a beautiful area to ride. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments! I love riding the George Washington National Forest! 

I'm hoping to get the chance to ride this same trail again this weekend, I'll be sure to take my digi-camera this time. LOL 

~Kerri & Pete


----------

